# Problems with Pentax K1000



## Silver.Winged.Demon (Sep 6, 2008)

I have had my pentaxk1000 for 5 years now and it finally broke.  

I opened the camera and figured out it was a mechanism problem with the film adjustment lever and the shutter.

The film adjustment lever is locked and does not advance.  The shutter release will work only once.  The shutter itself acts like it is on bulb.  when pressing the shutter release (even at 1/125 s it remains to stay open even when i release the shutter release button).  Only way to get the shutter back up is to open the lens and manually pull up the shutter.

Is it worth getting my camera fixed or should I buy a new one.

I am willing to even spend the money to get it fixed since it is my baby.


----------



## Early (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, getting another body would be a lot cheaper, but then the same thing can happen.  You can also move up to a more featured model, like the MX, or perhaps an auto exposure like one of the supers.  Dilemma.


----------



## compur (Sep 6, 2008)

Buying another would be cheaper than getting it fixed.


----------



## nealjpage (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree with Compur.  The K1000 is a rather inexpensive camera, so I'd just buy another body and put the broken one on a shelf as a conversation piece.


----------



## usayit (Sep 9, 2008)

Just playing devil's advocate.

Most of the original K1000s are running pretty darn old by now.  Yes, you can find another K1000 replacement until that one requires service in a year or so.  On the other hand, you can have your current one completely repaired, overhauled, CLA'd for slightly more and have years of no-worry service ahead of you.

It really depends on what you want... a K1000 or just another film camera.  If your intention is just to have a film camera to shoot with your K-mount lenses, then get something newer than the K1000.   Perhaps one from the late to early 90s.

At the very least, you should get a repair quote and weigh your options.


As a collector, sometimes I will find a better deal with non-working cameras that are cosmetically in great shape plus the cost of repair than another same model in working condition with more cosmetic flaws.


----------



## Aaron Graubart (Sep 9, 2008)

Usayit has it right I reckon. Fix the K1000. I have a soft spot for that camera as my first decent SLR was a K1000 given to me by my father in 1984. I loved that thing.

Cool.


----------



## usayit (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh..

I just noticed you have Allendale, NJ listed in your location.

One of the best repair facilities that has a lot of my business is located very close to you.  www.essexcamera.com   They have repaired some of the most expensive items in my Leica collection with no problems.  Generally 2 week turn around.  A+ quality work.  They are located in Carlstadt, NJ near the Teterboro airport.  I'm guessing about 20mins from Allendale.  It is easier and faster to deal with them in person... heavy Chinese accent.  Very professional.  Always on time.

Just to put things in perspective...

1950s canon Rangefinder in mint cosmetic condition but with major mechanical problems.  All fixed, CLA'd, and a new shutter curtain installed all for $184.  A similar rangefinder sent to either germany or japan would have cost several hundred more.


----------



## Paul Ron (Sep 9, 2008)

Pentax overhaul n CLA generally cost about $90. Look em up on the internet, you'll find plenty of places still working on em since they are very popular in schools.

Another used body will cost you about $50 n no gurantee it will last a month. An overhauled K1000 will last you another 20 years... that is if you use it. They tend to get lazy over time, caked up lube, n the shutter ribbons give out with the extra load on em.


----------



## tempra (Sep 9, 2008)

it's a fairly common problem with them, take off the bottom plate and you'll see the mirror return mechanism, you need to force it back into place - can't quite remember how I did it, but there is a sprung lever next to the winder lever/cam assembly that you need to push back into place - it is quite a push.

I take no responsibility if you bork your camera btw I did it and the camera worked fine after that - I think it happens if it gets an unusually forceful wind on.

Good luck!


----------



## skid2964 (Sep 11, 2008)

Contact Eric Hendrickson, he is the BEST for Pentax repairs and VERY reasonable. You will be surprised. I think it is worth getting a CLA done on it. Eric will let you know how much before he does anything to it. 

Here is his website, you can contact him via email:
http://pentaxs.com/index.html

I have used him for a lens repair that I bought from eBay that had water/fungus damage, the lens came back perfect, charge was $30. 

Many folks at the http://www.pentaxforums.com have used him for CLA's

Good luck!


----------

